# Angina - How Did That Happen ? Any Experiences to Share ?



## Lard Armstrong (8 Dec 2013)

I commute 18 miles a day all year round, and am also an active cyclist of many years. I enjoy a really healthy diet, no crap at all, and I don't smoke and don't drink much. This summer I rode in the Alps, including Ventoux, etc. All without incident.

I recently saw my GP and mentioned that I am getting tightening in my chest, when cycling, which is getting worse. It came on initially at over 85% of my maximum heart rate, but was worsening. So after tests and a hurried visit to the consultant, it has been confirmed that I have angina, and my blood pressure and cholesterol are both high.

I am now taking an assortment of medicines which make me feel worse than the bloody angina, but at least I am less likely to die. I will shortly have an Angiogram (they stick a tube into your femoral artery , push it up above the heart then release dye whilst x-raying it). This will determine whether I need a balloon/stent fitted, or not.

I am unable to cycle and thoroughly jarred off and wondered if you have any stories to share to help me get my head around this. Cheers In Advance.


----------



## midliferider (8 Dec 2013)

It is unusual. Perhaps you have a very strong family history of high cholesterol, early deaths in the family.
Age? 30's 40's 50's 60's??


----------



## Hip Priest (8 Dec 2013)

What he said.

A family history of CHD is the risk-factor that trumps all others, so despite your healthy lifestyle, you can still be unlucky. You may not be feeling positive right now, but I imagine you'll be able to continue cycling as before. Angina flags up the problem so you can get it sorted without suffering damage to the heart muscle through an MI.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Dec 2013)

I was stented aged 42 (now 50) and I've always cycled but smoked like a train. Sh1t happens, we have screamingly high Cholesterol in my family.
Good news is that it's spotted as Angina not as a full-on heart attack. More good news is that stenting can make you feel good as new. There are many stented cyclists here. The Meds are not much fun, but it's not a death sentence.
Rejoice, you're gonna live ....


Search 'Stents' for more threads on the subject.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2013)

Wot they said ^^^^^^^^. It's far better to have the condition diagnosed and treated than have a coronary. I had an angiogram about sixteen months ago and they wouldn't let me out of the hospital until they had given me a double by-pass. The only symptom I had was some breathlessness when riding up hills. I always assumed that angina was some really severe chest pain. I had nothing like that. I'm on five different drugs that I take daily, but I'm free of any side effects, and I feel absolutely great. 

BTW, I don't blame Cruel Fate. I was an enthusiastic smoker until three years ago and I have nobody to blame but myself.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (9 Dec 2013)

If it helps my gran was an enthusiastic smoker until her early 60s when she could no longer afford it. She was diagnosed with angina while she still smoked. She's almost 90 now and still gets up and down the massive hills where she lives albeit at the speed of a woman who is nearly 90.


----------



## Doc333 (13 Dec 2013)

Lard you should thank the heavens mate and should be feeling chuffed to bits as your problem will soon be gone. I have always been fairly fit even though I stopped cycling around 20-years ago, but always played at a high standard at football and was still playing at that level when I hit 40. On top of that I enjoy walking and playing a lot of golf. Fairly slim, muscle tone and fairly happy with life.

Playing golf in April I started sweating and feeling lax, just as if I hadn't eaten. I like you started to have a tight chest and throat. I played my next shot and started walking to my ball when I couldn't walk anymore. I went down onto my knees and was gasping for breath. After a few minutes sat down and drinking water I managed to get up and walk (Slowly) to the car park, where an ambulance was called. The paramedics hooked me up and soon decided i had a heart attack. Shocked was an understament and I was given blue lights and whistles all the way from Malton to Leeds bypassing 3 hospitals to get me to the specialist care place. Crash team waiting for me and I watched on 2 screens a stent being fitted to an artery. Within 45-minutes I was wheeled up onto the cardiac ward and I had not felt this good for ages. I felt like I could run a marathon as I had lived with ablocked artery for ages apperently and it finally gave out. 5-minutes on the ward and I kid you not they had served me a burger for lunch  I was released 2 days later and told not to overdo things as it would take at least 6-weeks before everything settled down. I was playing golf within a month, walking and went through the full 8-session cardiac rehab course and felt really good.

2-weeks ago I decided to get back into cycling to keep my fitness levels up and so bought a bike and as a newbie I'm trying to put a few miles on.

So it sounds like you will be having a stent fitted mate, and you wont feel a thing (Just dont watch him shoving the stuff into your vein, watch it happen on screen) You will feel brilliant in minutes trust me, and as you havn't had a heart attack your heart wont be damaged so you will almost certainaly be able to crack on with your life without healing first. Good luck


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Dec 2013)

Another one here with a terrible history of heart disease in the family. My first procedure was in my 40s, in the early 1990s - balloon angioplasties - I don't think stents were widely used then. Then 3 stents in early 2000s, and 2 more last year, in spite of my trying to keep as fit and live as healthily as possible. During the second half of last year I started to detect mild tightness in the chest on steeper climbs - but only when trying really hard. There was some doubt as to whether the problem had reoccurred, only resolved by an angiogram - which was immediately followed by stenting. (I had asked that if something was found that they continue to stenting if appropriate - kill two birds with one stone, as it were). Good post from Doc 333 above, btw. especially the last paragraph.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (14 Dec 2013)

Wow, great insights, thanks for taking time for that.

Latest is 1) angiogram next Friday 2) meds are working, but not very pleasant 3) I am very positive about the prognosis & future..

Thanks again, more follows.

PS do the side effects of the medicine improve ? I hope so :-)


----------



## midliferider (14 Dec 2013)

What are you on? Some Beta blockers?


----------



## Cycling Dan (14 Dec 2013)

You can be as healthy as you want but you cant defeat the aging progress. Something is bound to try and kill you.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (14 Dec 2013)

midliferider said:


> What are you on? Some Beta blockers?


No betablockers, ramipiril, isosorbide mono nitrate , diltiazem, & atorvastatin.

Plus stuff for my asthma.

Lard.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (14 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> Lard you should thank the heavens mate and should be feeling chuffed to bits as your problem will soon be gone. I have always been fairly fit even though I stopped cycling around 20-years ago, but always played at a high standard at football and was still playing at that level when I hit 40. On top of that I enjoy walking and playing a lot of golf. Fairly slim, muscle tone and fairly happy with life.
> 
> Playing golf in April I started sweating and feeling lax, just as if I hadn't eaten. I like you started to have a tight chest and throat. I played my next shot and started walking to my ball when I couldn't walk anymore. I went down onto my knees and was gasping for breath. After a few minutes sat down and drinking water I managed to get up and walk (Slowly) to the car park, where an ambulance was called. The paramedics hooked me up and soon decided i had a heart attack. Shocked was an understament and I was given blue lights and whistles all the way from Malton to Leeds bypassing 3 hospitals to get me to the specialist care place. Crash team waiting for me and I watched on 2 screens a stent being fitted to an artery. Within 45-minutes I was wheeled up onto the cardiac ward and I had not felt this good for ages. I felt like I could run a marathon as I had lived with ablocked artery for ages apperently and it finally gave out. 5-minutes on the ward and I kid you not they had served me a burger for lunch  I was released 2 days later and told not to overdo things as it would take at least 6-weeks before everything settled down. I was playing golf within a month, walking and went through the full 8-session cardiac rehab course and felt really good.
> 
> ...


Great advice, thanks. I really appreciate it. Lots to look forward to.....


----------



## derrick (14 Dec 2013)

Stented at 60 on pills for the rest of my life, will be 62 in February check out my ticker below.


----------



## Tyke (14 Dec 2013)

I had the heart Attack three years ago with more or less the same simptoms as *Doc333 *I also did the Blues & Twos to Leeds and had a great team waiting to stent me up and felt great in no time.

I was out on the bike at the time (I can`t play golf) but I am also a none smoking healthy eater so it came as a shock but was back on the bike in a few weeks and am now fitter than I was before.

I missed out on the burgers in Leeds but they do a cracking Steak Pie.

Thanks to anyone reading this from the LGI keep up the good work.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Dec 2013)

derrick said:


> ...check out my ticker below.


It's stopped !!! 


Oh - you mean the mycyclinglog thing ...  

Good to hear of all the people who are doing fine after their 'excitements'. Keep  !


----------



## Doc333 (14 Dec 2013)

Tyke said:


> I had the heart Attack three years ago with more or less the same simptoms as *Doc333 *I also did the Blues & Twos to Leeds and had a great team waiting to stent me up and felt great in no time.
> 
> I was out on the bike at the time (I can`t play golf) but I am also a none smoking healthy eater so it came as a shock but was back on the bike in a few weeks and am now fitter than I was before.
> 
> ...



Tyke I agree 100% with the sentiment about the specialist teams at the LGI. Brilliant is all I can say, and having to put up with the garbage back in Cheshire from overworked staff that don't have the time. I still get calls from Leeds now to see how I'm doing. It took my local hospital in Crewe 4-months to get in touch and give me an appointment, I'm still fuming about that and just feel so lucky to have had the attack in Yorkshire otherwise I wouldn't be here now.

Lard with regard to your meds i'm on 2 of them the ramopril which I will be on for life and the doseage increased as long as it sorts my blood pressure. The Artothingybob which is the largest tablet in the world (Statins) I'm on a course of 5 meds (take one twice) and they will be with me for life now but coping pretty well with them now.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Dec 2013)

Ramipril, Atorvastatin, Bisoprolol Fumarate, Aspirin, and Ezetimibe.
My BP and cholesterol are pretty good and I am very lucky not to have any side-effects.
I cannot thank all the people at Hammersmith Hospital, West London enough. I had never spent a day in hospital before in my life. They were simply fantastic.


----------



## midliferider (14 Dec 2013)

Interesting to read these stories.
I have had false belief that if I take regular exercises like running and cycling, keep my weight down, eat healthy, do not smoke and drink only in moderation, I will be spared of heart problems as I get older.
Perhaps that old joke is true. People like us do not live longer but life is too boring that it feels like we have lived long.


----------



## PK99 (14 Dec 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Ramipril, Atorvastatin, Bisoprolol Fumarate, Aspirin, and Ezetimibe.
> My BP and cholesterol are pretty good and I am very lucky not to have any side-effects.
> I cannot thank all the people at Hammersmith Hospital, West London enough. I had never spent a day in hospital before in my life. They were simply fantastic.



Atorvitsatin AND Ezetimbe?? why both?

I was on Atorvistatin (which block production of cholesterol) but it eventually (probably after interaction with one of a range of antibiotics) induced a form of discoid lupus, i was then moved to Ezitimibe which block uptake of cholesterol into the bloodstream.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Dec 2013)

PK99 said:


> Atorvitsatin AND Ezetimbe?? why both?
> 
> I was on Atorvistatin (which block production of cholesterol) but it eventually (probably after interaction with one of a range of antibiotics) induced a form of discoid lupus, i was then moved to Ezitimibe which block uptake of cholesterol into the bloodstream.


I had been on Atorvastatin for a year and had a routine visit to the cardiologist last September. My LDL was 2.0 which is OK. She said she wanted to try to get it down to 1.5 mmol/L because that level might halt any plaque progression, or even reverse some existing. That's why she added Ezetimibe. I just take the pills, Guv....
I'm due for another visit to see her in January.


----------



## Doc333 (14 Dec 2013)

midliferider said:


> Interesting to read these stories.
> I have had false belief that if I take regular exercises like running and cycling, keep my weight down, eat healthy, do not smoke and drink only in moderation, I will be spared of heart problems as I get older.
> Perhaps that old joke is true. People like us do not live longer but life is too boring that it feels like we have lived long.



I was just like you, a guy who thought he was indestructible. My attack was brought on by stress at work, lack of sleep etc, and none of us know if we have a dodgy artery and my cholesterol was low too, so the blockage couldn't be predicted.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (15 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> Lard you should thank the heavens mate and should be feeling chuffed to bits as your problem will soon be gone. I have always been fairly fit even though I stopped cycling around 20-years ago, but always played at a high standard at football and was still playing at that level when I hit 40. On top of that I enjoy walking and playing a lot of golf. Fairly slim, muscle tone and fairly happy with life.
> 
> Playing golf in April I started sweating and feeling lax, just as if I hadn't eaten. I like you started to have a tight chest and throat. I played my next shot and started walking to my ball when I couldn't walk anymore. I went down onto my knees and was gasping for breath. After a few minutes sat down and drinking water I managed to get up and walk (Slowly) to the car park, where an ambulance was called. The paramedics hooked me up and soon decided i had a heart attack. Shocked was an understament and I was given blue lights and whistles all the way from Malton to Leeds bypassing 3 hospitals to get me to the specialist care place. Crash team waiting for me and I watched on 2 screens a stent being fitted to an artery. Within 45-minutes I was wheeled up onto the cardiac ward and I had not felt this good for ages. I felt like I could run a marathon as I had lived with ablocked artery for ages apperently and it finally gave out. 5-minutes on the ward and I kid you not they had served me a burger for lunch  I was released 2 days later and told not to overdo things as it would take at least 6-weeks before everything settled down. I was playing golf within a month, walking and went through the full 8-session cardiac rehab course and felt really good.
> 
> ...



Was it painful ?


----------



## Doc333 (15 Dec 2013)

Lard Armstrong said:


> Was it painful ?



Lard I'm guessing your asking about the attack? The truth is no because as far as i was concerned it wasn't a heart attack, as I thought the left arm went funny and a massive pain in the chest. That's a misconception as the chest tightens up and the throat constricts and you feel weak, listless and unwell ..... all because the heart isn't getting oxygen from the blood that's stopped in one artery. You then run out of breath and sweat up. The paramedics were putting something under my tongue to open the arteries and ease the pain if it got too much.


----------



## Tyke (15 Dec 2013)

As Doc said. With mine being out riding the bike I thought it was dehydration.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (15 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> Lard I'm guessing your asking about the attack? The truth is no because as far as i was concerned it wasn't a heart attack, as I thought the left arm went funny and a massive pain in the chest. That's a misconception as the chest tightens up and the throat constricts and you feel weak, listless and unwell ..... all because the heart isn't getting oxygen from the blood that's stopped in one artery. You then run out of breath and sweat up. The paramedics were putting something under my tongue to open the arteries and ease the pain if it got too much.


Thanks. Actually I meant the Angiogram /Angioplasty.

My Angina symptoms are similar to yours.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Dec 2013)

Lard Armstrong said:


> Thanks. Actually I meant the Angiogram /Angioplasty.
> 
> My Angina symptoms are similar to yours.


 The angiogram shouldn't hurt. If they are doing it via the femoral artery, they ask you to shave the inside of the upper thigh. Actually, they go in much nearer your junk so they mow your pubic hairs a bit, an interesting sound when you are lying on your back with a young lady attacking you. Scraping noises. Then they cut into the femoral artery (painless) and try and stuff in a thin tube. In my case, they had a certain amount of difficulty feeding it in at the start, and I tensed up my leg. The medic asked me to relax, to which I grimaced " how the fark can I when you're hurting me?". Anyway, the tube eventually started going in and the rest of the procedure was entirely painless. Arteries don't have nerves, I believe, so you can't feel a thing. I apologised to her for my language , BTW. 

Best wishes, and don't worry. You will be fine


----------



## Doc333 (16 Dec 2013)

Lard I was different from Slow as the groin area was the 2nd place they wanted to use and only if they couldn't go in through my right wrist. Both areas are slavered with gunk antibacteriol stuff, but luckily for me they managed to get in through the artery in my wrist. The area is deadened first so you wont feel a thing, except a bit of tugging and pulling as they drive the wires up your arm and into your chest.

Its a procedure I wouldn't worry about if I need it again.


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2013)

Another one here, stented in 2008, four fitted, I developed chest pains when I pushed myself, I had just had a cold and thought I had a chest infection, when it didn't clear up I went to my GP and then onto the cardiologist, they did my angiogram through my wrist and went through the groin when they put the stents in, I stopped the club rides and reduced the effort when commuting, I didn't cycle for about a week after the stents went in, then got back on my bike and I've been cycling since then.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2013)

Sorry @Lard Armstrong, I didn't wish to alarm you. I was a bit unlucky with my angiogram. I didn't feel a thing once she had "gained entry".


----------



## Bryony (17 Dec 2013)

I'm known to my cardiologist as the queen of angiograms, I've had 6 in the last 6 years and I'm not even 30 til next month! 

I had a heart attack at the age of 23 it was caused by an infection of the wall of the heart, they decided to do an angiogram and noticed the start of CHD so I was put on meds given lifestyle advice (didn't need it really as I was always very active and ate healthily as I'm diabetic) then sent home.

Fast forward 3 years to New Year's Eve 2010 I get rushed into hospital with chest pain. Another angiogram later I'm diagnosed with angina and have been stented.

Since then I've had 4 more angiograms as I have a severe blockage of over 95% which can't be stented due to its positioning so at some point I'll need a bypass. 

All I can say is just take it steady and listen to the doctors, but there is no reason why you can't carry on cycling I love going out on my bike! If they have given you a GTN spray take it out on the bike with you and also be careful in cold weather, cold air can bring on an angina attack, not really sure why but that's what my cardiologist said.

The meds are horrible especially the statins they have terrible side effects but stick with them they are saving your life! The side effects should wear off I don't have any (either that or I'm so used to them I don't notice any more!).

Good luck with your angiogram hopefully they go through your wrist it's much better and you're up on your feet much quicker. But if it is through the groin it's no big deal you just have to lie flat on your back for a few hours after and press down on your groin if you need to cough or sneeze!!


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2013)

^^^^^^^ Maximum respect, Bryony!


----------



## Doc333 (17 Dec 2013)

Bryony really good shout regarding the GTN spray, and I have one in my car, breifcase, bedroom, cycling jacket, golf bag and one spare. I have never had to use it but always worried that I may if I don't have it with me.

The worst thing about going through the wrist; is the clamp that they put on afterwards. It covers the whole wrist and the plaster which covers the wound, and is made of clear stiff plastic that has an inflator. Once on the wrist it then has air pumped in so that it stays tight and secure, and because you have blood thinners now the wound will not stop bleeding without firm pressure. My fingers were swolen and turning blue after around 4-hours and that was when a bit of pressure was released. This went on for a couple of days with pressure being released gradually and when its finally removed you are warned not to let anything happen to the plaster and scab underneath. If you knock it get to hospital as fast as you can because you'll bleed to death otherwise ..... I was bricking it when told this and for weeks I was protecting the wrist, especially once the dressing was removed.


----------



## Bryony (17 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> Bryony really good shout regarding the GTN spray, and I have one in my car, breifcase, bedroom, cycling jacket, golf bag and one spare. I have never had to use it but always worried that I may if I don't have it with me.
> 
> The worst thing about going through the wrist; is the clamp that they put on afterwards. It covers the whole wrist and the plaster which covers the wound, and is made of clear stiff plastic that has an inflator. Once on the wrist it then has air pumped in so that it stays tight and secure, and because you have blood thinners now the wound will not stop bleeding without firm pressure. My fingers were swolen and turning blue after around 4-hours and that was when a bit of pressure was released. This went on for a couple of days with pressure being released gradually and when its finally removed you are warned not to let anything happen to the plaster and scab underneath. If you knock it get to hospital as fast as you can because you'll bleed to death otherwise ..... I was bricking it when told this and for weeks I was protecting the wrist, especially once the dressing was removed.


Yeah I wasn't a fan of the horrible bit of plastic around my wrist and when they took a bit of air out it started bleeding again so had to put the air back in

With the scab, like you I was told to be careful and that if it got knocked and began bleeding to get to hospital, but for some reason I wasn't concerned and I remember when I came out of hospital it had snowed quite hard so the following day I went sledging on the downs and knocked my wrist several times (looking back probably wasn't a good idea!).

One side effect of going through the wrist is that in some cases afterwards you can't feel a pulse there it does usually come back eventually but sometimes it doesn't and it's so funny watching nurses trying to find a pulse they get a slight look of panic on their faces and look at you a bit weird!! And when I explain to them why they can't find a pulse they look very relieved! 

I think I prefer them going through the wrist just because you are up and about quicker and due to an old back injury I find laying completely flat uncomfortable after about 30mins. The last angiogram I had about a year ago had to go through the groin as there was too much scar tissue in the wrist and they couldn't get the catheter in But unfortunately my groin is getting scarred now too as I've had so many done, I've been told if I need any more done they may have to start going in on the left side!!


----------



## Bryony (17 Dec 2013)

slowmotion said:


> ^^^^^^^ Maximum respect, Bryony!


Thank you  It's not been an easy 6 years but I try not to let it get to me, there are people a lot more worse off than me after all.


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Dec 2013)

The lying flat until the wound has stopped bleeding is maybe the worst part of the whole experience. The last couple of times I have had an Angioseal - a collagen plug - inserted in the groin to seal the hole in the artery. This dissolves over the following months. It gets a little trying if you need more than a couple of stents done at the same time, and last time I also had some sort of pressure test performed which required the injection of a substance that had quite an unpleasant effect - for a brief period, thankfully.


----------



## Doc333 (17 Dec 2013)

YoungGold that sounds like the pressure test I had to have in October which I had done in an MRI machine. One of the worst experiences of my life, as your squeezed into a drainpipe and unable to move for over an hour. Die pumped in one vein so that they can see the heart working and right at the end a cardiac surgeon shoves a cocktail of drugs into me so that it makes my heart think its running a marathon. heart beats like crazy and is trying to jump out of your chest and you lay there sweating as if you are doing a marathon and feeling like youre about to die. Terrible feeling and then they take almost a month to let you know all's ok. If it wasn't ok you are in for a bypass.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (22 Dec 2013)

So here's the latest.......

I had the angiogram on Friday, the only drama was the artery in my wrist went into spasm during the process, so the catheter wouldn't move properly. They fixed this and it went off without further incident.

My left circumflex artery is around 99% closed! the good news is that the 2 main arteries are only 10% reduced.

So I need a stent ASAP, I'm hoping to get this quickly, as the private healthcare will cover it.

Fingers crossed.

Btw thanks for all your insights, it was a really big help.


----------



## The Jogger (22 Dec 2013)

Good luck with your procedure LA I found this an interesting read / watch

http://www.heartattackproof.com/


----------



## Glenn (22 Dec 2013)

LA, my grandfather was medically retired from the GPO in 1955 with Angina, he was given 6 months to live, he died 37 active years later, aged 92. Aged 80, he thought nothing of walking into town (3 miles each way) to get the shopping twice a week. 

I hope the treatment goes well, good luck.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2013)

Glenn said:


> LA, my grandfather was medically retired from the GPO in 1955 with Angina, he was given 6 months to live, he died 37 active years later, aged 92. Aged 80, he thought nothing of walking into town (3 miles each way) to get the shopping twice a week.
> 
> I hope the treatment goes well, good luck.



I've come across people who can't get their heads round the fact I've had angina and some that won't believe it.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (23 Dec 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Good luck with your procedure LA I found this an interesting read / watch
> 
> http://www.heartattackproof.com/


This is great, thanks.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (23 Dec 2013)

I have booked the angioplasty for the 1st week in Jan, looking forward to getting it fixed. This is what I am having done Link.

I have had time to reflect on this, what is most remarkable is the rapid decline, which is remarkable. This Summer I was riding in the Alps during the last week of the Tour de France (Ventoux, Alp d'Huez, etc)

I was riding 18 miles a day riding to work, at mostly time trial pace. Spin classes all winter, etc. 

In fewer than 3 weeks, I went from no symptoms, through a slight discomfort when riding above 85%MHR, then some mild burning, causing me to slow down, then no cycling & finally not being able to walk far without stopping. 

3 weeks.

I've never smoked, don't drink much, eat very healthily (oily fish, porridge, fresh fruit, veg, no crap). Since my diagnosis, I discovered my Mother has elevated cholesterol and my Brother has since discovered his cholesterol is higher than mine.

My body is creating too much cholesterol, this is hereditary. I have increased blood pressure, which appears to be mostly stress related. This is in my gift to control. I expect to take medication for life now.

If there is ONE THING I CAN PASS ON, ITS THIS : GET YOUR BLOOD PRESSURE CHECKED and HAVE A BLOOD/CHOLESTEROL TEST. Even if you are fit and healthy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2013)

Lard Armstrong said:


> In fewer than 3 weeks, I went from no symptoms, through a slight discomfort when riding above 85%MHR, then some mild burning, causing me to slow down, then no cycling & finally not being able to walk far without stopping.
> 3 weeks.



This was my experience. Within 1 more week I couldn't stand without having attacks and called an Ambulance ... was stented the next day.
If you have any doubts over the next few days until your appointment dial 999.


----------



## Tyke (23 Dec 2013)

I had no symptoms at all until the attack. Take Fabs advice any problems ring 999.

The op is nothing to worry about and painless but will make a big difference to how you feel.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (3 Jan 2014)

Next Wednesday = Stent day. Hurrah ! 

Can't wait.

More follows after......


----------



## Lard Armstrong (16 Jan 2014)

Stent day was a disaster. What looked like a simple procedure was more complex and they had to abort the procedure after 90 mins, so I have no stent.

Good news is that I only have one minor artery blocked, but it is now blocked solid. They are now planning to drill it out (honestly) which takes hours not minutes and is less certain to be successful.

I am waiting for a date for the operation, so life is on hold again :-(


----------



## Bryony (16 Jan 2014)

Oh no so sorry to hear that, none of my procedures were ever straight forward and it is annoying when it doesn't go to plan. Just take things easy and try not to worry about it, they'll get you sorted.


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2014)

Lard Armstrong said:


> Stent day was a disaster. What looked like a simple procedure was more complex and they had to abort the procedure after 90 mins, so I have no stent.
> 
> Good news is that I only have one minor artery blocked, but it is now blocked solid. They are now planning to drill it out (honestly) which takes hours not minutes and is less certain to be successful.
> 
> I am waiting for a date for the operation, so life is on hold again :-(



sorry to here that, thats bad news, lets hope its soon sorted.


----------



## m3psm (20 Jan 2014)

Great thread everyone, and Lard, I hope you get sorted soon and back on track.

I had a huge heart attack nearly 4 years ago that nearly took me out. Mine was like drowning with a fat bloke standing on my chest. Terrifying. I had a smaller one the day before (tight chest, sweating, no energy etc. as some have described earlier) that my GP misdiagnosed and ended up with 40% muscle damage and 4 stents in two arteries on the big one. Top marks to the Basildon cardio ward for saving me though. Amazing work.

Turns out I have a (unknown to me until then) history of heart disease in the family, I smoked too much, did too little and age junk. So at 42 my body bit back. That’ll teach me.

It saw me off work for 3 months and the rehabilitation was a very slow process. The fact that (whilst not overweight) I was so unfit beforehand really didn’t help. The fact that the cocktail of drugs they put me on (Ramipril, Atorvastatin, Bisoprolol Fumarate, Aspirin and originally Clopidogrel) made me constantly feel like I’d been thrown down the stairs didn’t help either. Removal of the Clopidogrel from my daily diet and the reduction of the statins helped massively, but the drugs do still take their toll.

It’s taken a long time to get fit in the gym and it wasn’t until I rediscovered cycling last summer that I truly started to enjoy my exercise. I hadn’t really ridden since childhood, but loved it then and have loved motorcycling since. It was immediately enjoyable though and it wasn’t long before I got a nice second-hand hybrid to make the most of it.

I have now cycled up to 30 miles in one trip with plenty more to come and have signed up for this year’s London to Brighton to give something back to this great charity. http://www.justgiving.com/paulmyall 

The trick for me (as I imagine is the same for many of you with cardio issues) is to not have sudden bursts of energy and to keep my heart rate monitored and under control. I wear a heart rate monitor (Polar FT7) and try to keep my heart rate generally below 140bpm as recommended by my cardiologist. Peaks are allowed on hills, but only with a gentle progression and allowing time for it settle back down afterwards. I have been tested up to 175bpm in hospital, but that was with doctors on standby, so wouldn’t want to go there on the road. I have safely peaked at 165 on a few occasions though.

As a couple of you have already mentioned though, make sure you carry your GTN and let whoever you ride with know about it too. If you do have an angina attack whilst out, stop and call someone to get a lift home. Don’t try to ride through it.

The point of me writing this is to say that even if you are as unfit, unhealthy and lazy as I was, there is light at the end of the tunnel. It does shake up your world, but you’re still here so take it as a second chance and turn it around. There are, as a few here have said, plenty of people worse off, so count your lucky stars and move onwards. I only know a couple of other people that have a heart attack and they are much older and less active than me, so it’s really good to find people of similar ages that I can relate to in similar situation who are getting out there doing the same 

Don’t forget; GTN spray and heart rate monitor.

Happy cycling everyone


----------



## Lard Armstrong (20 Jan 2014)

m3psm said:


> Great thread everyone, and Lard, I hope you get sorted soon and back on track.
> 
> I had a huge heart attack nearly 4 years ago that nearly took me out. Mine was like drowning with a fat bloke standing on my chest. Terrifying. I had a smaller one the day before (tight chest, sweating, no energy etc. as some have described earlier) that my GP misdiagnosed and ended up with 40% muscle damage and 4 stents in two arteries on the big one. Top marks to the Basildon cardio ward for saving me though. Amazing work.
> 
> ...


Great advice, thanks for your insights. Note that I have just bought a new Polar FT60 HRM (my old one was worn out) and I wear it most of the time. I also have my GTN with me at all times. The Doc has told me to take it easy on the exercise front until my next - and hopefully final - Angioplasty is done. Being active I find it very very hard. I was commuting 300 miles per month and riding sportives and club runs until very recently.

You sound positive that's a massive help and will serve you well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## m3psm (20 Jan 2014)

Lard Armstrong said:


> Great advice, thanks for your insights. Note that I have just bought a new Polar FT60 HRM (my old one was worn out) and I wear it most of the time. I also have my GTN with me at all times. The Doc has told me to take it easy on the exercise front until my next - and hopefully final - Angioplasty is done. Being active I find it very very hard. I was commuting 300 miles per month and riding sportives and club runs until very recently.
> 
> You sound positive that's a massive help and will serve you well. Keep up the good work.


Thanks Lard  I find that the positive outlook is the only outlook if you want to move on and make progress.

Sounds like you're doing all the right things and are following doctors orders. It really is the only way to a long term recovery, so top effort. Keep at it, albeit gently 

In the summer I hope to be commuting the 20 mile each way trip by bike at least three days a week to get myself out of the drudgery that is the gym.


----------

